

Ask HN: doing a startup out of your 3rd year bsc project? - suliamansaleh

im currently on my last year of bsc computer science in the uk, and i was thinking of solving a critical problem for my project, and hopefully making a startup out of it, i thought this would be better because at least its a win:win situation, so even if it deosnt get traction etc, its still my project, so i still pass my degree. what do you guys think
======
willydaemon
Are there any legal issues associated with course material being eventually
used in a business?

If not, go for it.

------
Ernestas
I'm doing similarly. Find out what IP university has rights to.

~~~
suliamansaleh
are you based in america or the uk, what deos IP mean :)) im a bit stupid lol

~~~
Ernestas
Intellectual property. I'm in Ireland.

